# Hedgie Opportunities Once More!



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

I have some more hedgehog opportunities! A friend of mine breeds them, and he needs someone to socialize the babies, so I'm going to get paid to play with little baby hedgies! I'm excited, it sucked that the babies I was so close to raising didn't make it, so this is kind of making up for that loss.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

ooooo yeee! Share pictures with me I never see babies.


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

I will most definitely do that! I've got to get on my laptop and delete photos so I can post more!


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

View attachment 206938
View attachment 206946
View attachment 206954
View attachment 206962


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Aww they're so cute!


----------



## MomToRats (Dec 25, 2014)

awwww what cuties


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Right? :')
View attachment 207162






View attachment 207178


----------



## plutoniuml (Apr 23, 2015)

Awwww! When they're all curled up they look like the grumpy man from 'UP'.


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

LOL, they kind of do! I think they just look so unimpressed. x3


----------



## Shine (Feb 20, 2015)

Oh, those are adorable! I kind of want one. xD

Since you know a breeder, can you tell me how much it generally costs for a pet hedgehog? Like, what is the price of the animal on its own, and what is the usual price for all the necessary pet supplies?

The reason I ask is a friend of mine is wanting a pet and can't choose between a few varieties of animals, one of which is a hedgehog, and I would like to help him gather as much information as he can on each one to help make the decision easier.


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Shine said:


> Oh, those are adorable! I kind of want one. xD
> 
> Since you know a breeder, can you tell me how much it generally costs for a pet hedgehog? Like, what is the price of the animal on its own, and what is the usual price for all the necessary pet supplies?
> 
> The reason I ask is a friend of mine is wanting a pet and can't choose between a few varieties of animals, one of which is a hedgehog, and I would like to help him gather as much information as he can on each one to help make the decision easier.


I know how you feel! Lol

I'm not sure when it comes to supplies, but I'm pretty he's been selling his for $125, but he's going to be bumping the price up a bit because I'm now going over there each day and socializing the babies.
I can talk to him more about it later today.


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Yeah, I just checked and he's now selling them for $150, due to the fact that they SHOULD be more easily handled than before.

I do believe that the colour makes a difference, he sells Cinnamons and Cinnacots for more, $200 and $225.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeah the breeding I was looking into before I got mine from someone else closer by was selling all her babies for 125$ plus a reservation deposit (which was 25$) and her adults were various prices but I remember on being 75$


----------

